# Serait-ce



## Literaria

hola a todos, tengo una duda con el siguiente fragmento: l'objet principal et nécessaire de cette recherche est d'abord d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes arabes laissés par le poète, voir, serait-ce plus intégral que ceux-ci, de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan, la quasi totalité de la coférence essai (...) No sé cómo traducir lo que está en azul... ¿me ayudan? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Literaria:

¡Bienvenida entre nosotros!

¡Vaya frase más espantosa que nos traes, ja, ja, ja...! 

A ver, vayamos por partes:

1. Voir: a mi juicio se tata de una errata
 voire : incluso

2. serait-ce: hasta, siquiera, si fuera posible...

Conclusión: este hombre tiene el proyecto de traducir más que lo textos árabes de dicho poeta, le gustaría llegar a traducir, si pudiera ser, algo que fuera más completo aún que estos textos del poeta: la integralidad de los textos que forman el Diwan.

Ahora, hay que encontrar la forma de expresarlo correctamente. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Literaria said:


> hola a todos, tengo una duda con el siguiente fragmento: l'objet principal et nécessaire de cette recherche est d'abord d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes arabes laissés par le poète, voir, serait-ce plus intégral que ceux-ci, de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan, la quasi totalité de la coférence essai (...) No sé cómo traducir lo que está en azul... ¿me ayudan? Muchas gracias!


 
Cuando veo estas cosas me alegro de no tener que ganarme la vida como traductor... 

Me temo, *Literaria*, que más que una ayuda para traducir, lo que necesitas es ayuda para recomponer en francés la parte en azul.

Estoy de acuerdo con *Gévy* que el *voir* en cuestión solo puede ser el adverbio *voire*.

Mi intento (poco ortodoxo):

*...,voire, s'ils étaient plus complets, de l'intégralité...*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Víctor,

Pourquoi est-ce que tu passes à "s'ils étaient plus complets"? Dans ce cas-là, ça continuerait comment? J'ai du mal à voir la logique. Ça me trouble ! 

Moi je le vois plutôt comme:

... incluso, algo acaso más completo que estos, la traducción integral de los textos que componen el (¿la?) Diwan...

Algo por el estilo, pensaba yo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je ne pense pas, *Gévy*, que ta phrase "algo acaso más completo que estos" explique ce que l'auteur ait voulu exprimer (pas facile à savoir, du reste!).

Je crois qu'il a voulu dire que si les textes qui composent le Diwan sont plus complets que les textes arabes laissés par les poètes, il faudrait faire la traduction à partir d'eux.

(porque supongo, *Literaria*, que la frase está transcrita correctamente...)


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, Víctor:

Bon, sur le fond on est d'accord, je crois.

Mais si tu dis: s'ils étaient plus complets, au lieu d'affirmer qu'ils le sont, tu ne fais qu'espérer qu'il en soit ainsi.

C'est là que je pense qu'on diverge.

Bon demain, j'aurai peut-être les idées plus claires, espérons...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Literaria

Gracias por contestarme tan rápidamente! llevo todo el día batallando con esa frase! estoy desesperada. AHora e starde, mañana les escribiré la traducción que había hecho antes de consultarles.
¡Qué verguenza! no me se servir demasiado del foro!!! escribo siempre donde no toca.
Cariños!


:::: Deuxième message:::

me acabo de dar cuenta que el párrafo lo puse incompleto. Aquí va de nuevo: "l'objet principal et nécessaire de cette recherche est d'abord d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes arabes laissés par le poète, voir, serait-ce plus intégral que ceux-ci , de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan, la quasi totalité de la coférence essai, ainsi que certains paragraphes du Journal"
Hasta mañana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Mais si tu dis: s'ils étaient plus complets, au lieu d'affirmer qu'ils le sont, tu ne fais qu'espérer qu'il en soit ainsi.



En effet, c'est bien ce que j'ai voulu exprimer.


----------



## Literaria

*Hola de nuevo! ¿Cómo les suena traducido asi?*
*El objetivo principal y necesario de esta investigación es ante todo el de elaborar la traducción a partir de los textos árabes dejados por el poeta, e incluso ver si llegan a ser más íntegros que el conjunto de los textos que componen el Diwan (selección de poemas), la casi totalidad del ensayo conferencia “La imaginación poética en los árabes”, así como algunos parágrafos del Diario.*


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
Entiendo lo mismo que Víctor, y tu traducción no me parece expresar esta idea sino todo lo contrario... Espera otros pareceres...


----------



## Literaria

Voy a enloquecer!, eso fue, Gévi, lo que había entendido de sus sugerencias...
Releeré todo.
Besitos, gracias por contestarme!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Literaria said:


> Voy a enloquecer!



Ante todo, tranquilidad...


Seamos cartesianos y separemos el grano de la paja, es decir, suprimamos, temporalmente, lo fácil y lo superfluo (a veces, el bosque no nos deja ver los árboles...).

Quedaría esto:

"L'objet de cette recherche est d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes laissés par le poète, voire de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan".

Traducción:

"El objetivo de esta investigación es preparar la traducción a partir de los textos que nos dejó el poeta, incluso a partir de la totalidad de los textos que componen el Diwan".

Añadamos ingredientes (con mi versión):

"L'objet de cette recherche est d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes laissés par le poète, voire, s'ils étaient plus complets, de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan".

Lo que nos daría:

"El objetivo de esta investigación es preparar la traducción a partir de los textos que nos dejó el poeta, incluso a partir de la totalidad de los textos que componen el Diwan, si es que fuesen más completos".

Añadamos ahora el aderezo:

"L'objet principal et nécessaire de cette recherche est d'élaborer la traduction à partir des textes laissés par le poète, voire, s'ils étaient plus complets, de l'intégralité des textes qui composent le Diwan, la quasi totalité de la conférence essai, ainsi que certains paragraphes du Journal". 

Diez minutos de cocción y emplatamos:

* "El objetivo principal y necesario de esta investigación es preparar la traducción a partir de los textos que nos dejó el poeta, incluso a partir de la totalidad de los textos que componen el Diwan, si es que fuesen más completos, la práctica totalidad de la conferencia ensayo "La imaginación poética en los Árabes", así como algunos párrafos del Diario"*.

Estoy seguro que se puede mejorar.


----------



## Literaria

Estimado Víctor,

No he podido leer con entera y merecida atención tu metódica intervención. Agraciada y llena de elegancia, además. Te agradezco tanto el tiempo invertido.
Cuando regrese de algunos eventos domésticos por resolver, lo leeré con calma.
¡Gracias!


:::: Deuxième message:::

Hola a todos de nuevo, con la ayuda de ustedes y leyendo las páginas siguientes del libro que traduzco, creo que lo dejaré de este modo: "El objetivo principal y necesario de esta investigación es, inicialmente, elaborar, a partir del árabe, la traducción de los textos dejados por el poeta, e incluso ver si son más integrales que la totalidad de los textos que componen el Diwan, la casi totalidad de la conferencias y ensayos, así como ciertos parágrafos del Diario."

¿qué opinas Víctor?

Los saludo.

L.


----------



## Paciente

No quiero sembrar la discordia, pero estoy de acuerdo con Gévy.
Este hombre quiere traducir los textos del poeta, pero como no le parecen suficiente para su investigación, también considera necesario traducir el resto de sus textos... Este es el trabajo "inicial y necesario" de la investigación. "l'objet principal et nécessaire de cette recherche est d'abord d'élaborer..."

La propuesta de traducción de Gévy me parece apropriada: 
"... incluso, algo acaso más completo, la traducción integral de los textos que componen el (¿la?) Diwan..."
o "e incluso, en un afán de totalidad, la traducción integral de los textos..."

¡Vaya lío! Espero que no tengas que traducir los poemas también !


----------



## Literaria

La cosa es que en las páginas siguientes me percaté que el autor quiere ir directamente a la fuente (textos del poeta que están en árabe)  porque considera fragmentadas -insuficientes- las traducciones que existen en francés. 
Gracias, Paciente, por unirte al gesto de auxiliarme.
Cariños.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Obviamente, *Literaria*, la clave para la comprensión de esta frase está en tu duda inicial: la parte destacada en azul. Creo que en tan poco espacio hay al menos dos errores. Uno, el que ya levantó *Gévy* (voire), y otro en la conformación de lo que sigue a la palabra "voir" y para lo que ya propuse una interpretación.
No dudo de que así esté escrito en tu texto. Lo que me planteo es si no hay una errata múltiple (no sería el primer caso), si el texto con el que trabajas no procede de otra traducción (con un pequeño pero molesto error), si el autor escribió en su propia lengua o si era su segunda lengua, etc.
Por lo tanto, sería interesante para todos nosotros conocer la ficha técnica del libro.


----------



## Delark

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Me he atascado muchísimo con esta frase y el _*ne serait-ce que:

*_"En revan­che, depuis une bonne quin­zaine d’années, on voit croître dans les luttes de fortes exi­gen­ces d’auto-orga­ni­sa­tion, pre­nant des formes diver­ses dans des contex­tes syn­di­caux variés. Si elles se sou­cient rare­ment de jus­ti­fi­ca­tions idéo­lo­giques, elles n’en représ­entent pas moins une ten­dance forte dont il serait temps de pren­dre acte, ne serait-ce que pou­voir en apprécier les poten­tia­lités et les fai­bles­ses avec un œil neuf."

No entiendo bien la segunda parte: "Si elles se soucient...

Lo entiendo así, pero creo que no es lo que quiere expresar: 

Por el contrario, desde hace más de quince años, vemos crecer en las luchas fuertes exigencias de autoorganización, tomando formas diferentes en distintos contextos sindicados. Si rara vez se preocupan de las justificaciones ideológicas, éstas no representan menos que una fuerte tendencia de la que habrá tiempo de tomar nota, no sería si no para poder apreciar sus potencialidades y debilidades desde una perspectiva nueva.

mil gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## jprr

Hola:

... aunque sólo fuera para poder apreciar ....


----------



## Delark

jprr said:


> Hola:
> 
> ... aunque sólo fuera para poder apreciar ....




Tal vez he traducido mal otra parte de la frase, porque no me cuadra tu opción con el sentido de la frase: 

Por el contrario, desde hace más de quince años, vemos crecer en las luchas fuertes exigencias de autoorganización, tomando formas diferentes en distintos contextos sindicados. Si rara vez se preocupan de las justificaciones ideológicas, éstas no representan menos que una fuerte tendencia de la que habrá tiempo de tomar nota, aunque solo fuera para poder apreciar sus potencialidades y debilidades desde una perspectiva nueva.


----------



## jprr

Delark said:


> Tal vez he traducido mal otra parte de la frase, porque no me cuadra tu opción con el sentido de la frase:


Pués, sí.
Creo que no entendés bien la oración anterior (confieso que enrevesada)...por eso no encaja bien.
Quizas te ayude echar un vistazo a este hilo  ...


----------

